# More progress on the CNC duck call parts



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I originaly built the CNC so I could easily make a bunch of different radious cuts on the toneboards of a duck call. Well, many months and way to many dollars later I finaly got a rough cut made with a prototype jig and drawings I made from scratch. It's been a serious learning adventure, but there is light at the end of the tunnel, finaly. This is the very first tone board made on the CNC, if you watch it till the very end you will see it get ruined as it came loose in the jig. The next one was better, but I still need to work on the exact radious as it's not a perfect match for my jig yet. You might want to turn the sound off, it's pretty bad. Still need to cut a jig from something more solid, and tweek it all a bit, but I'm inching my way forward...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very impressive, Richard.. I still can't understand it...but it is a beautiful setup..and still hard for me to believe you built that sucker from scratch...

Kudos.....(and, as well all know, 'stuff' happens..lol)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Could you post some pictures of what the tone board should look like?

I am very impressed with what you have done.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

so cool!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is Cool!!!!!!!! I dont know anyone who can say they have accomplished this type of hi tech work before!!! Gonna have to stop by some time and check that bad boy out!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I wish I knew what you were doing but whatever you're doing is impressive.







Looks like you've made a lot of headway.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the support. It's been a longer haul that I thought it was going to be. I just ordered some more parts so I can CNC my little Sherline 4000A lathe.


----------

